# Good Sports Bras



## Springroll (11 Apr 2006)

I did do a search for this and found nothing, so I felt this would be a good topic. 

I am looking for a list of really good sports bra's from the experienced women on this forum. 
Preferrably the best ones for women with a more ample chest.

Which have you found worked best for support and bounce restriction?
Which did you find were real bad?

The bra should be good for comfort as well. 
Nothing worse than having an underwire poking you in the armpit after only a few weeks of wear.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

I can't even begin to tell you the brand names of the crappy sports bras that I have purchased only to discard after one or two runs so we won't even go down that road.  Do not waste your money on Running Room, Nike, Adidas or New Balance brands.  I typically love most of their running gear but their bras SUCK!  Also, I would avoid any type of bra that has underwire for running... lifting and separating should be the least of your concerns while running.  A compression style bra is much more practical and comfortable.. despite the fact you end up with what I lovingly refer to as a Uni-boob.  

I currently swear by Champion Model 1050.  Trust me if you NEED a supportive bra -- and I _*NEED *_one --  these are the holy grail.  (When I was actively racing in the days of really crappy sports bras, I had to tape these bad boys down AND wear a sports bra and was still uncomfortable!)  I usually get mine at Cleve's but they are currently out of stock.  They used to have them at the Running Room but they haven't had them the last few times I was in.  Given that they seem to run out of stock frequently in Halifax, I recommend buying several at once and then saving them.  Last time I went on a binge, I spend over $300 and purchased 5 but I still have one in the packaging in my drawer that I am going to break out soon given the fact that I haven't been able to get any locally for ages. 

Check out www.sportsbras.ca.  They don't yet have online ordering but you can call/fax your order in and they have great customer service.  They also have instructions for proper fitting (although I highly recommend being fitted professionally because I think most women wear bras that do not fit properly).

Whatever you do, do not scrimp on the purchase price.  You should be prepared to spend between $60 and $100 on a good bra.  Also, never throw it in the dryer.  Always hang it to dry so that you get more life out of it.  

Like sneakers, consider the money spent on a running bra an investment.  It is worth it in the long run...  pun intended!


----------



## Springroll (11 Apr 2006)

Thank you so much for that, scoutfinch.

I have also had issues with finding a good sports bra that will keep these "glued" down, thats why I wanted to put it out there for all you ladies to comment. Back when I was running alot, I didn't have much of a chest but now that i am running again, I am having major issues. I have gone through about 7 or 8 different ones hoping that they may do something to help keep them from bouncing, but none of them have helped. I had a fairly good one a couple years ago that I used to wear while nursing. It was comfortable for that sort of work, but for running, forget it!

I am going to check out that website and see what they have. 
Thanks for the advice. I am sure it will prove to be beneficial to all the ladies that are looking for a good one.


----------



## Pea (11 Apr 2006)

Thought I should post here as well as I too have an "ample chest". I purchased a new one last weekend at Sportcheck. It is also the brand Champion, and I am thinking it might even be the model 1050. It is also pretty comfortable, for something that squishes the girls anyways. Cost me around $50. I went for my first run with it yesterday and I am very happy to say that for the first time those suckers pretty much stayed in place. I definitely recommend Champion as a brand to look at for those of us who definitely NEED support.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Dyslexics of the World  Untie!


Why is "dyslexic" so hard to spell?
But, in all seriousness, I thank you all for this.  My wife is "restricted" in running etc due to the lack of support that most brassieres offer.  I'll look for Champion for her (Spring is on the way, the weather is getting nicer and it'll be good for us to both go for runs: if for nothing else but to outrun the law) 

Cheers

Garvin out


----------



## camochick (11 Apr 2006)

Brassiere, vongarvin you dork hehe, get with the times :-* I too have to get a new sports bra for the good old sweater puppies I was blessed with. I will get pea to take me so I can get the good one like her hehe. I have issues with running without decent support and with the nice weather coming its time to get back to making me arse a bit smaller.  >


----------



## muffin (11 Apr 2006)

OMG this thread is making my morning.... hahaah 

It made me think of this thing my sister sent me once - she says I stole all the "Jugglie" Genes in the family (haah)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/WikiSaurus:breasts

Oprah prefers this one http://www.herroom.com/Enell-Sports-Bra,Ene001-100,4.html 

They ship to Canada.

muffin


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

Enell sports bras are very good.   I find them a bit pricey for what I need.  They can be ordered through www.sportsbras.ca, a Canadian company out of Alberta.  

Enell bras are great for VERY large breasted women.  They come as large as 52DD... or as *small* as 32DD (I simply can't imagine being proportioned like that although I attended nursing school many years ago with a woman that was 34 DDD -- it was almost a disability.)


----------



## scaddie (11 Apr 2006)

I agree, Champion makes good ones. I also like the UnderArmour ones, wide straps...comfortable. If you're in the Combat Arms, make sure you take Clothe the Soldier up on their BTU offer..They'll buy you four sports bras of your choice, up to $160.00 value.


----------



## Eowyn (11 Apr 2006)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> If you're in the Combat Arms, make sure you take Clothe the Soldier up on their BTU offer..They'll buy you four sports bras of your choice, up to $160.00 value.


It's not just for the Combat Arms.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

Does this also apply to Reservists?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Does this also apply to Reservists?



Yup.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

Excellant... now if Halifax ever gets restocked with Champions 1050, I will get my alloted quota!  Thanks for the advice.

To whom do I direct my claim for re-imbursement?


----------



## Eowyn (11 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> To whom do I direct my claim for re-imbursement?


In Calgary, the procedure is that you go to the BOR with the receipts.  They will do up the claim paper work.  Then you have to go to Clothing Stores to get your clothing documents annotated.  At that time, you can either then go to the cashier or take the forms back to the BOR for electronic processing.


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Apr 2006)

Well on the topic of needing support...did you know that something like up to 78% of the fibrous supportive tissue in the breasts can damaged by running/bouncing while wearing a bra that does not provide enough support...think I read that in Oxygen...can get the quote if necessary.

I too have the need for lots of support and have tried many sports bras...my fav right now and the one that keeps me bound if you know what I mean is one from MEC called the "Gemini Sport Top" it boasts medium to full support and I get the full support from it...love it.  Makes the difference between a good run and an omg that hurt like heck.

I salute all the well endowed women of the forces, may we all support each other...he he he pardon the pun

HL


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2006)

Well, to this thread I can offer this:

"Champion" seems to be the most popular sports bra brand of choice for the BTU receipts going through this clothing stores location so they must have something going for them. Some of the ladies have told me that the 2 RCR kit Shop is now carrying some good ones as well.

I have no 'ample' experience to offer in this area however as I put my very own bra on backwards this morning and it actually fit better..now that is the definition of depression.


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Apr 2006)

Speaking as a great admirer of breasts, I would say for pure aesthetic value C-D are the best.

But not having to carry them around I'm sure I would change my opinion if I did LOL

ON to another topic though, Taping them down, does it work? I have an Ex that used to tape them together to get really good cleavage in a strapless dress but she said it was murder at the end of the night when she took the dress off (not that I minded I got to work out the discomfort   ) But that is just with a formal night of dinner and dancing (yes that would be ball room like dancing and no I wont get into if I can dance like that or not) I cannot imagine running 5+ Km with them like that.


----------



## Pea (12 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Speaking as a great admirer of breasts, I would say for pure aesthetic value C-D are the best.
> 
> But no having to carry them around I'm sure I would change my opinion if I did LOL
> 
> ON to another topic though, Taping them down, does it work? I have an Ex that used to tape them together to get really good cleavage in a strapless dress but she said it was murder at the end of the night when she took the dress off (not that I minded I got to work out the discomfort   ) But that is just with a formal night of dinner and dancing (yes that would be ball room like dancing and no I wont get into if I can dance like that or not) I cannot imagine running 5+ Km with them like that.



HAHA. You ballroom dance! Anyways, usually only a smaller chested person needs to tape them to get the desired cleavage. I have a friend who is a B who does it, so yes it does work. I just about die laughing when she has to take the tape off, and I just simply have to remove my bra.   ;D They actually have tape bras made these days that are more skin friendly and do the job. Just thought I should enlighten you.

As to taping them down, it does work. When I lived in my redneck hicktown still and didn't have access to a good sportsbra, I would wear the crappy one and then tape on top of it. It works, but is not comfortable at all.


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Apr 2006)

Taping definitely worked but it was uncomfortable as hell and it was a royal pain to get untaped.  I taped too tightly once which made for difficulties drawing a deep breath (duh!)

Taping for cleavage and taping to minimize bounce are two different processes.  There is a whole lot more tape involved in taping for bounce reduction!  That being said, I would never have to worry about taping to wear a strapless dress.  I count on these bad boys to keep the dress up!

Who knew that posterboy/supermodel could dance too???  Next thing you know he'll be telling us that he can cook and has an appreciation for fine wines!


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

I tried taping mine down once....NEVER again!!


----------



## monika (12 Apr 2006)

Of the hooter holders on sportsbras.ca which model is this magical 1050? They don't have the model numbers. I best get one before I injure myself on the treadmill ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Of the hooter holders on sportsbras.ca which model is this magical 1050? They don't have the model numbers. I best get one before I injure myself on the treadmill ;D



They don't seem to have it listed by model number there but there is a T-Back bra that looks just like it at http://www.sportsbras.ca/Shape%202000%20T-Back.htm


 Here it is at the Running Room site, along with other newer models that I might check out to see what they are like:

The 1050:  http://www.shop.runningroom.com/product_info.php?products_id=1601

Other champion models:  http://www.shop.runningroom.com/default.php?cPath=56_159


----------



## monika (12 Apr 2006)

Thanks scoutfinch! As luck would have it the Champion/Sportech factory store is a mere 15 minutes from both home and office so I'll just pop in there this weekend.

I am so tired of using my swimsuit for a running bra!


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

The 1050 looks like it is a great design, but do you find that the seams irritate your nipples?
I know that sounds funny, but I am actually being very serious. 

I'm just worried that the friction from the seam could cause some irritation to either the nipples or areola.


----------



## Pea (12 Apr 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The 1050 looks like it is a great design, but do you find that the seams irritate your nipples?
> I know that sounds funny, but I am actually being very serious.
> 
> I'm just worried that the friction from the seam could cause some irritation to either the nipples or areola.



I am not 100% sure I have the 1050 now that I see the pic. I don't think mine has that seam. I'll check my bra when I get home and see what model it is. Because whatever it is, it feels good!   (well as good as something that sucks your breasts to your chest can feel..)


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Apr 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The 1050 looks like it is a great design, but do you find that the seams irritate your nipples?
> I know that sounds funny, but I am actually being very serious.
> 
> I'm just worried that the friction from the seam could cause some irritation to either the nipples or areola.



There are two layers of fabric to the cup -- an inner and an outer.  Both have a seam.   I have worn this bra style for over 2 years in all weather conditions.  I sweat heavily so it gets very wet.  I have worn it while running for as long as 3.5 hours and I have never had a problem with irritation.

Now, chafing from build up of salt from evaporated sweat on my inner thighs and losing all my toenails -- those are different stories.


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> There are two layers of fabric to the cu -- an inner and an outer.  Both have a seam.   I have worn this bra style for over 2 years in all weather conditions.  I sweat heavily so it gets very wet.  I have worn it while running for as long as 3.5 hours and I have never had a problem with irritation.
> 
> Now, chafing from build up of salt from evaporated sweat on my inner thighs and losing all my toenails -- those are different stories.



I was just worried about it because I have very sensitive nipples(and areolas) that seem to get irritated easily when stuck into something restricting. Thanks for the info. Maybe I will see if I can get it from somewhere with a real good return policy "just in case".


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Apr 2006)

I don't think you will find anyplace that will allow undergarments to be returned... and if you do, let me know so that I never ever shop there.

I think it is against regulations to allow undergarments to be returned.


----------



## Hot Lips (12 Apr 2006)

Actually a fellow employee told me the other day that Walmart (she was previously employed with them as a student) takes back underwear...ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I don't think you will find anyplace that will allow undergarments to be returned... and if you do, let me know so that I never ever shop there.
> 
> I think it is against regulations to allow undergarments to be returned.



I thought that was strictly for underwear and such.... ???

I have returned unworn bra's to Walmart and Sears before...


----------



## Pea (12 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I think it is against regulations to allow undergarments to be returned.



Yup definitely is, and for that I am happy. It bothers me enough to buy a bra 10 people might have tried on, let alone if they took it home for a run too. Ick! I know it sucks to be out $50 if something ends up not working out right, but I still think that's better than being the person to get that second hand bra for $50.

That is disgusting about taking back underwear. They aren't supposed to I am sure, but we all know not everyone follows the rules. Glad I stick to LaSenza for underwear! I always give them a good look over before I buy too.


----------



## Hot Lips (12 Apr 2006)

Kudos on that one...just makes me cringe thinking about it.
The MEC Gemini Sport Top that I mentioned previously hasn't any seems in the nipple or areola region...another plus for my fav athletic bra.


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Apr 2006)

I believe underwear sealed in its original packages (ie.  men's briefs) can be returned.  Women's underwear should not be returnable according to regulation.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Apr 2006)

Back when i worked at Marks Work Warehouse, they accepted returns on everything (including underwear).

That doesn't mean they're put back on the shelf though. They're placed in back and disposed of. Although you may return something, it doesn't mean its going back on the floor.


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Yup definitely is, and for that I am happy. It bothers me enough to buy a bra 10 people might have tried on, let alone if they took it home for a run too. Ick! I know it sucks to be out $50 if something ends up not working out right, but I still think that's better than being the person to get that second hand bra for $50.
> 
> That is disgusting about taking back underwear. They aren't supposed to I am sure, but we all know not everyone follows the rules. Glad I stick to LaSenza for underwear! I always give them a good look over before I buy too.



I prefer La Senza for my underwear too....

....and I was just about to order the 1050 until the total came up....$74.68
I think I will call around to the local stores and see if they have one in stock.


----------



## Springroll (12 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Kudos on that one...just makes me cringe thinking about it.
> The MEC Gemini Sport Top that I mentioned previously hasn't any seems in the nipple or areola region...another plus for my fav athletic bra.



hmmm...I may look into this one first. I prefer bra's without seams along the nipple area.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Apr 2006)

Ok, I have several points to make:

1. HoM, you a hottie!!! *swoon*

2. For nipple or other chafing, I have two words...Body Glide!! Can be found at RR (RunningRoom) for about $7 for a deoderant sized stick...works great, lasts for a whole marathon or more.

3. As a long distance runner, and somewhat graced "mamarily" (I got up to almost an E while breast feeding) I found the Brooks Pro Fit bra at RR to work very well for me. It has mastered the Encapsulation and Compression which is usually a delicate ballance at best. 



> PRO- Fit™ Sport Bra (WB542)
> Function: Behold the new shape of support. Part of our PRO-Series collection, this B/C cup bra is form-flattering, comfortable, and supremely supportive. Built for the rigors of the run and other high-impact activities, it offers a unique combination of compression and encapsulation. Breasts are held close to the chest wall, reducing vertical bounce, and individually cupped with moisture-transfer fabric. Removable Modesse™ inserts enhance shape and conceal.
> 
> Fabric: Body: Powerpro™ (63% moisture transfer polyester/37% Lycra® spandex) manages moisture and features a high Lycra® content for supportive stretch and compression; Lining: 100% moisture transfer polyester
> ...



And a friend of mine has the Brooks Pro Support and can't say enough good things about it...



> PRO-Support™ Sport Bra
> Function: Hallelujah. A sports bra that offers shape and comfort without sacrificing the support you need. Part of our PRO-Series collection, this D/DD cup bra is built for the run and other high-impact pursuits. A unique system of compression and encapsulation holds the breasts close to the chest wall, reducing vertical bounce, but also individually cups them with moisture-transfer fabric and supportive underwire. Adjustable, to let you find your perfect fit.
> 
> Fabric: Body: Powerpro™ (63% moisture transfer polyester/37% Invista™ Lycra® spandex) manages moisture and features a high Lycra® content for supportive stretch and compression; Lining: 100% moisture transfer polyester
> ...



Now, back to our regularly scheduled swooning and ridicule.

LMAO


----------



## scoutfinch (13 Apr 2006)

While I appreciate its protective qualities, I confess to hating Body Glide!  That being said, as much as I hate it I will use it in an emergency; however, you are more likely to see me at a water point dumping cups of water on my inner thighs (that is the only part I have chafing issues with)  to rinse the accumulated salt and sweat off... and yes, I get some weird looks for doing it.

Of course, there was the time that I grabbed the wrong cup and dumped red gatorade all over my shorts... but that is an entirely different story.  

Just a note:  make sure your running bra is made of a *dri-fit* type fibre and you will avoid alot of the chafing issues.  These fibres wick moisture away from the skin and will help immensely.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Apr 2006)

The Pro Fit is $65 full retail, and the Pro Support is upwards of $80, but, in my opinion, worth every penny. 

I had recieved a $50 gift card for RR at Christmas, so that, plus the 10% Military discount meant I only paid $16 out of pocket after taxes. I am going back for more soon.

Another friend of mine has the same bra (Pro fit) and she got hers for much less at an expo related to one of the marathons she ran, she says this is the way to go to find good running gear for cheap!

Scoutfinch: my prime chafing area is the ol'innerthigh sisters too....I have a really great runskirt that has shorts attatched that normally cover my thighs, but I have sometimes used the body glide to "stick" the shorts into place, so I don't have to tug them as much...

Red Gatorade...LMAO


----------



## scoutfinch (13 Apr 2006)

I love my running skirt too... it is a dream.  I need to replace it soon and I haven't seen any on the market.  I am going to be in Gagetown soon... any suggestions on where I can find one there?  I know Cleve's here in Halifax doesn't have any.


----------



## muffin (13 Apr 2006)

I find Lansinoh (sp?) works as well - it is in with baby stuff (it is intended for sore nipples from breastfeeding) in a purple tube - it si great for chapped lips too! haha

It contains Lanolin, and makes sort of coating over the chapped area. (sort of waxy like) - it may be the same as the Bodyglide

muffin


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Apr 2006)

The runskirt I have is New Balance and I got it on line...

Lululemon sells a highly toted runskirt among my running friends...unfortunately there are no Lulu stores in Atlantic Canada, but...there is a store in Charlottetown that sells some Lulu stuff... I thought there was one in Halifax too, but I can't find the info on it.

Pilates Dynamic Fitness
133 Queen St Lower Level, Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island C1A 4B3
902.892.5504
lynnanne@pilatesdynamicfitness.ca

For more runskirt info see here: http://www.skirtsports.com/

And for more info on Sports Bras/chafing/Body Glide...http://www.runningmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2741

Muffin: Lansinoh is fabulous, I'd use that, but I can't find my tube...(I think my dog ate it!)


----------



## Springroll (13 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> I find Lansinoh (sp?) works as well - it is in with baby stuff (it is intended for sore nipples from breastfeeding) in a purple tube - it is great for chapped lips too! haha
> 
> It contains Lanolin, and makes sort of coating over the chapped area. (sort of waxy like) - it may be the same as the Bodyglide
> 
> muffin



I used that stuff all the time while nursing. Never thought about it for post run though.....thanks!

Now what are these running skirts? Are they better to run in than shorts?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> They basically look like skorts to me. This is actually the first I have heard of a running skirt. I get the impression it's shorts with a skirt over. Is this basically for women who want to hide their thighs and butt a little?



That's pretty much it in a nutshell. There are a couple different styles, one (like I have) has a longer short almost like a biker shorts covered by a little skirt. Skirtsports also sells one that has spankies underneath and looks more like a cheerleader or figureskater or tennis style skirt, and is a bit shorter I think.

I like mine because I feel fashionable enough in it to attend post race stuff in it if I didn't wear it for the race itself...

I think they look really cute, and I haven't heard any complaints from hubby yet. Actually, more of the contrary than anything.


----------



## Pea (13 Apr 2006)

I am thinking I will look into getting one of these running skirts. I like tight shorts for running, and the skirt does make it pretty cute. I don't know if I want anymore attention while running though, as it distracts me from the task at hand.  ;D Pffft, who likes attention from boys anyways?


----------



## scoutfinch (13 Apr 2006)

CdnArtyWife:

thanks for the lead.  I just ordered two of these.  Unfortunately, the are back ordered and won't be shipped until May 1 but I don't think I will need them until then anyway!

https://www.skirtsports.com/shop/product.cfm?id=D8017BB0-946E-0062-D20A4325BEA19F09


----------



## Springroll (13 Apr 2006)

Those GymGirl shorts are cute....and the ipod pocket is a great idea!

I'll wait until my tummy is a little more toned before I buy a pair though...stick to my regular shorts and t shirts for now


----------



## monika (19 Apr 2006)

Thanks to all for the great advice. I spent a couple hours yesterday at the regular department stores trying on sports bras; well, that's two wasted hours of my life I'll never get back. I learned the hard way that despite what many manufacturers think, it takes more than cotton, Lycra and a racer back to make a proper sports bra! Your breasts shouldn't hurt more than your legs after running on the spot for two minutes 

After that time waster, I went to the Running Room at Bloor and Royal York. I tried the legendary Champion 1050 many of you spoke so highly about, but it doesn't come in larger sizes. The selection wasn't huge, but I picked up a Champion 2893. The thing is so comfy I think I'll use it for daily wear.

The price difference between department store and speciality sports bras is huge, but so is the quality. To anyone trying to skimp on these, please don't. Eat PBJ and tinned beans for a month if you have to, cut back on Timmy's and you'll have the cash.

Well, now I have the trainers, the sweats, and the all important hooter holder, so I'm born to run! My goal is to do 5km by the end of May.


----------



## Pea (19 Apr 2006)

Good to hear TMM. I found the selection of sportsbras for those of us who actually need them to be pretty limited when I was looking too.

I've gone on a few short runs lately, as well as made use of the elliptical at home and my _Champion double dry seamless _ seems to be doing its job nicely. My next purchase is shoes too, and I think I'll hit the running room for those since I have heard so many positive comments.

Now.. where can I get new lungs? These ones have been killing me. I guess I just need to keep on the running so they can improve.  :crybaby:


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

The MEC Gemini Sport top is only $36 and well worth it...I too am a D so I can relate to the omg this shouldn't hurt like this breast pain when running with inadequate support...I haven't tried the Champions lately but previously they hadn't been effective...love the feedback from everyone here though cause there is nothing worse than throwing $40 out the window for something that is useless...

HL


----------



## Pea (19 Apr 2006)

I'll be the first to admit I am Cheap. (yup with a capital "C"). So, spending money on a bra that is a piece of crap really frustrates me. Before I got my nice one I have spoke of I spent about $25 on a cheap one hoping it would work. Of course it didn't, so I had to go spend $50 on another that actually does it's job. One of these days I'll learn.. In the meantime, ladies take care of your "assets", don't be cheap like me.


----------



## 811 (22 Apr 2006)

If you are seriously looking for a good bra.  Under Armour.  You can get it at Sports Chek.  I swear by the brand.  A lot of the Military men use Under Armour shirts, briefs under their uniforms.  The make a good product.


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

Under Armour looks okay if you aren't that big...offers medium to light support.

I like it...wouldn't do me any good...not the bras anyway

HL


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

811 said:
			
		

> If you are seriously looking for a good bra.  Under Armour.  You can get it at Sports Chek.  I swear by the brand.  A lot of the Military men use Under Armour shirts, briefs under their uniforms.  The make a good product.



As I posted in another thread, I only use UA boxer briefs. They are significantly better in all aspects than any other brand I've tried... no comment on their sports bras though...


----------



## greenhorn (23 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A, thanks for the tip, I read through the thread.  I'm a forum virgin, don't know much about them but Ladies, I do know this.  I was a 34kkk when I was 19, I had a breast reduction to a "c".  Surgeon said they were the biggest "naturals" he had ever seen on a small person.  Well, three kids later and not so "small" anymore,  I was back to a 36h, so two years ago I had my second reduction...AMAZING results.  Highly reccomend it.(sorry guys)  The surgery has the highest patient satisfaction results.  My point...if they are too big to be comfortable...get those "sweater puppies" lobbed off.  Now here I am two years later and I have enrolled.  My darn boobs grew back to a "dd" and now I am scared of all the running and up and down stairs at full speed at Basic.  Think I'll check out the Champion 1050.  Thanks for the tips and links, GH


----------



## monika (24 Apr 2006)

greenhorn said:
			
		

> Think I'll check out the Champion 1050.



You're out of luck as the 1050 doesn't go above a C cup.


----------



## greenhorn (24 Apr 2006)

Thanks, any other good brands?  I've gotta try out a bunch before I leave.  GH


----------



## monika (24 Apr 2006)

greenhorn, I ended up with the Champion 2893 - so far so good. Next week I'll go to the larger Running Room downtown and possibly the Champion Warehouse Outlet to try on different ones.

We're all built differently so while one might be perfect for me you really need to take your sweater puppies for some in store running on the spot before plunking down the cash.


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> You're out of luck as the 1050 doesn't go above a C cup.



I have a 34D cup in the 1050 model.  In fact, I have about 5 of them.


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Apr 2006)

I just went and checked my running bra stash... of the 9 Champion bras (gulp -- who knew I had accumulated so many?) I can only read the tags of the 3 most recent ones which are 1050s in 34C.  Also, those bras would be about 2 years old and I wonder if they make the larger cup size still... which might explain why I haven't been able to find 1050s in 34D for months... hmmmm.  

I am going to be soooooooo rotted if I can't buy them in D cups.  Bugger.  I finally found the bra that I liked.


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Apr 2006)

I have located these two models which come in D cups and above which look like my pseudo Champion 1050s which leads me to believe I must have the wrong model number for my larger cup bras:

http://www.figleaves.com/us/product.asp?product_id=CHA-1050

http://www.figleaves.com/us/product.asp?product_id=CHA-1018.

I think the first page looks more like the ones that I have but the other one is very similar to what I have too so I don't know.  

In any event, since I have started running on the treadmill to nurse my knee, I have been cramming them into the C cups and wearing a fitted longbra style running top over.  It has worked better than medical tape!


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Good to hear...any kinda taping is just nasty on the "girls"...

HL


----------



## greenhorn (25 Apr 2006)

I just went to Sportchek today in St. John NB and bought a Champion 1050 for 49.99.  I am a 38dd and it fit wonderfully, and has a less bounce than any other including the really cool looking under armour brand.  There were lots in stock of all sizes and choice between black or white.  Maybe you could go to your local store and ask them to get some from sportchek, hehehe


----------



## greenhorn (26 Apr 2006)

Well, don't  i feel sheepish...I hate eating crow...I was wrong.  The Champion bra I bought was a "c"  ,38 but none the less only a "c".  No wonder there was no bounce.  I am gonna give it a running chance today.  Sorry that I misled ya'll.  Still the most confortable sports bra I have ever tried on though.  Again, Sorry, GH


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Apr 2006)

I think a size too small is a good thing for a sports bra anyway...provides more compresssion for the girls and more comfort when you run...

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Okay girls I found this one...what do you think...I would like to try one if I can find them...anyone know where I might?  I am going to start looking...
http://www.goldmanbros.com/gc/customer/product.php?productid=18684

It is an OD sports bra by UA   ;D

HL


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

Okay, I have revived this thread since my question is specific to it.

When do we begin getting reimbursement for bra's?
Is it once we sign the dotted line? 
During or after basic?


----------



## navymich (30 Jun 2006)

Ref: CANFORGEN 100/05 ADM MAT 002/05 021200Z JUN 05



> CF Females must have successfully completed Basic Recruit Training to be entitled to the benefits


----------



## paracowboy (1 Jul 2006)

1. I've just trimmed 6 pages of crap. 

2. Folks, when it's a topic dealing with a serious issue for the wannabe's, or can prevent injuries, keep the garbage to a minimum. If a thread gets too long, people won't read it. Then, we get people hurting themselves. Or they start posting questions that are already answered, and they get flamed for it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jul 2006)

So, now that it's been culled of the useless stuff, put it back on track, or the weed wacker will have to come out again. This thread is for the women and their clothing/ allowances. Nuff said.


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jul 2006)

To wear or not to wear...that is the question...here is the answer...an article from Medicine and Science in Sports & Exercise

http://www.acsm-msse.org/pt/re/msse/abstract.00005768-200509000-00026.htm;jsessionid=Gp1MQQYHjyGlCy3Chhn2n5Gy2NBHts0JvjhTkRBQwr89c7V9KbTS!-1734750035!-949856144!8091!-1

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jul 2006)

Here is the number 1 rated sports bra as per _ladiesonlysports.com_

http://www.ladiesonlysports.com/acshapsporbr.html

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jul 2006)

See attached Champions sizing chart...

HL


----------



## navymich (3 Jul 2006)

I have sports bras for sports, but I also wear them under my uniform everyday too.  Much more comfortable and supportive then regular bras, especially with long days and unknown activities throughout the day.  I tried several regular sports bras, and though they were comfortable for a bit of time, I found by the end of an 18 hour day I couldn't wait to get it off.  Yes, I realize that most of us feel that way about bras after a long day, but I think that a good sports bra is nice for a short period of time, but becomes too binding for long terms.  Tried out the new La Senza sports bra.  Wow, very nice.  I noticed a difference after just the first day of wearing them.  You know it's good when you forget you're wearing a bra.  Picked up 4 of them last fiscal year with my bra allowance.  And the best thing about them is that they can be washed and dried with no adverse effects.  I try not to throw them in the dryer, but if I don't get to the washer onboard before the next person in line, the whole load just gets tossed into the dryer (hmmph, men, we've got to teach 'em LOL).


----------



## Hereandnow (3 Jul 2006)

For those interested, I have just bought 2 Champion bras at Sport Check.  They are having a big sale across Canada until July 10.  For my sports bras, reg. price 49.99 (before tax) and now on sale for 37.49 (before tax).


----------



## acclenticularis (6 Jul 2006)

Just posting to say thank you to those that posted advice re. training bras in this thread.  My wife (who is not in the military) has never found an adequate bra for the level of excercise that she likes to get involved in.  That is, until reading through this thread.  She went to Sport Check and bought a bra that was recommended here and she said that the workouts are finally comfortable, for the first time.  So, thanks to all the ladies once again from my wife (and me too!  No more listening to complaints about how men don't have the same problem etc.).


----------

